

Partners at Teehan+Lax, the Design Firm Behind Medium, Join Facebook - awaxman11
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/16/partners-at-teehanlax-the-design-firm-behind-medium-join-facebook/

======
config_yml
> "In a lengthy post explaining the move, Teehan+Lax partner Jon Lax explained
> their motivation for selling to Facebook..."

They are not selling the company, they are closing it, as stated in their own
announcement:

"Since we wouldn’t be selling the company but instead several of us taking on
specific roles, we needed to go through a process of individual reflection and
consideration."

and

"Although, we were ultimately not acquired by Facebook, this framework helped
us, and key members of our company, make the decision to join Facebook."

[http://www.teehanlax.com](http://www.teehanlax.com)

------
uptown
Source story here as well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8898968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8898968)

